# Fenster schliessen



## egreis (15. Mai 2003)

Erschlagt mich bitte nicht.

Aber ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich ganz einfach ein Fenster schliessen kann. Also alles was ich will, ist dass ich 'schliessen' ans Ende meiner Seite schreibe und sich dann das ganze Fenster eben schliesst.

Danke.

PS: Die Suchfunktion hab ich ausgiebig benützt, hat nichts geholfen, alles was ich gefunden hatte, war einfach zu komplex...


----------



## sam (15. Mai 2003)

wirklich komplex ist es nicht:

```
<a href="javascript:window.close()">Weg hier!</a>
```
und nein, die sicherheitsabfrage, ob das 
fenster geschlossen werden soll, kann man 
*nicht* umgehen 

javascript natürlich ohne leerzeichen...
da ist das board dran schuld


----------

